# What to do



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

I have heard both sides of this question answered different ways. I have a pick up date for my pup ( 6/13) but it is a weekend I work and there is about a 12 hour drive to get him and I have injured my shoulder. The breeder has offered to ship him to me if I want. I really think I should go, would have to beg for someone to take my weekend as I am already scheduled. It appears there would be no stops, just a direct flight. Would that scare the poor 9 week old to death? My brother said his friend had his puppy shipped and he was happy as could be. Wow, another decision but I'm gonna try to get time off (which won't be easy) before I decide .


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Can you just go another day?


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

I am going to check. I just got the email and haven't thought it out. I may lose my place in picking a puppy if I do but I'll have to contact her about it. I need to think more on this and talk to my manager at work. I'm sure it will work out somehow.

I think she has everybody come at set times on a certain day to pick up puppies depending on the order you reserved the puppy, or something like that. My manage has been very nice letting me have time off for my move but I hate to ask for too much at once but I'm gonna try to make it work.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She can't keep him an extra few days for you? Then you could ask a friend to ride with you to pick him up.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

She is making it hard though. I'm supposed to be there at 12 noon on 6/13. I would have to drive there on 6/12 then head for home 6/13 after I pick up the puppy. Guess I should have thought of all this when I got a breeder so far away. I could fly there instead of driving but still need the time off............so much to think about and not much time.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

If it's possible for you to fly there, it would be great. The pup could fly with you in cabin. But, if all your options don't work out, you might have no other choice but to have him shipped. Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'd fly.lane:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I hope it all works out for you okay Mike. I would think the breeder would work with you, give or take a few days, in any way she could to avoid the puppy having to be shipped. Does a day or 2 really make all that much difference? Hope it all works out in the puppy's best interest.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Well sitting at computer is making my sore shoulder hurt so gotta stop for tonight. I'll work it over in my head and see what I can do... nothing is ever easy lol. But I want my puppy so bad..... I'll figure something out.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

We had something come up when we were getting our 2nd hav, Duffy, and our breeder kept him an extra month!! Did not lose the one we picked, and she didn't charge us extra, either. :amen: Surely your breeder could keep the puppy for you an extra week!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Idk, if this would work as time isn't much time between now and then but maybe if you went earlier to meet the pups and give her a list of your picks. Although, waiting and flying to pick him up at the time is more practical cost wise. Wish ya the best of luck! You've made it through the majority of the waiting which is the hardest part..George or Georgette is almost home =)


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Oppps. I just want to clarify what I said in the post earlier...I was referring to the puppy being shipped alone, in cargo, only for a matter of a couple of days.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

I sent an email to my breeder explaining. If I can't get off I think she should adapt a bit to help me out. Besides I would like to see the parents and all the puppy personalities before I pick him out although I'm sure she would make a good choice. Ok off to bed and a heating pad.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Both Bailey and Milo were shipped to me. Their breeder ships puppies all the time and said she's never had a problem with it. I think it was more difficult for Milo since he came to me on a very hot day in August (under the heat limit for flying). When Bailey arrived in May there was a mix-up and he wound up in the airport for a couple of hours. Everyone who came in contact with him told me he was the cutest, happiest, most alert and charming little puppy they'd ever encountered. He was and still is my little happy guy.

Mike, if you have to, I would have no problem with it. I wouldn't hesitate to get another puppy the same way if that were necessary.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I hope she will let you either come early or a bit later. If she is doing this in order of reservation dates does it matter if someone else goes in front of you?


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Mike,
I think you should be able to see the parents and to observe the temperaments of the puppies, too, before you decide, if that is what you want.

(Although experienced breeders usually are good at picking the puppies for their buyers.)

This is an important decision, and it's a longterm committment that one doesn't make everyday, so hopefully the breeder will work with you on this.

Good luck!


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

I got friday, saturday and sunday off 6/12-6/14. I sold books at an outside the store booksigning and made lots of money for the store so the manager was really happy. I knew that was the time to ask for the days off. She said yes no problem, I got someone who needed hours to cover for me. Also seeing if my brother will go with me, he said he would before we knew the time. So drive friday, stay night, saturday get puppy and drive home. Sunday watch puppy, play with puppy and try to catch up on sleep.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

that's fantastic, really worked out.
Now the countdown begins!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah, good to see you got it worked out! How very exciting! Be sure to take your camera for the trip, too!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's what I did when we got Murphy. Worked out just fine.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Yippee! So glad you could work it all out. We want to see pictures, lots and lots of pictures!

Holly & Murphy Moe


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

So happy for you that the details got worked out.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

mikeb said:


> I got friday, saturday and sunday off 6/12-6/14. I sold books at an outside the store booksigning and made lots of money for the store so the manager was really happy. I knew that was the time to ask for the days off. She said yes no problem, I got someone who needed hours to cover for me. Also seeing if my brother will go with me, he said he would before we knew the time. So drive friday, stay night, saturday get puppy and drive home. Sunday watch puppy, play with puppy and try to catch up on sleep.


Well you have most of Sunday right. All except that sleep part. hahaha You will be too busy wondering how George can be so cute when he is sleeping. hahaha

So glad you were able to get the time off. Sleep now.


----------

